# Sue Cobey



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Ohio State has closed down the bee lab. Officially they are calling it 'reduced' for the present due to financial constraints. It's anyones guess when or if they'll find someone qualified who will bring in the grant money. Unfortunately, the grant money will likely be tied to genetic, neurochemistry or other such things that generally require very few hives, and certainly not a breeding program as such.

Ohio State is now even planing on tearing down the original historic Rothenbuler Bee Lab and the Ohio State Association is raising funds to save the building.

Sue has moved her program to the University of Davis, Harry Laidlaw Honey Bee Research Facility. (See http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/ ). I'm sorry to see her leave Ohio, but I'm sure she can accomplish far more with the resources and personnel at Davis. 

-Tim

-Tim


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*Rothenbuler Bee Lab*

Thanks for this info Tim. I hope the Ohio Beekeepers will be able to prevail on OSU to continue efforts there that will benefit beekeepers and beekeeping in general. It would be great to see another program develop there that would be of benefit to queen breeders like yourself. It will be interesting to learn what becomes of the program at OSU and also the Rothenbuler Bee Lab. I hope the Ohio Association is successful in their efforts to do something positive! Thanks for the update.

A side note regarding Sue Cobey...she sent a NWC T-Shirt to my wife one time, when Sue was with OSU. My wife loves that shirt...and loves our NWC bees. I hope things go well for Sue in California and that she is able to continue the work there in good fashion. I trust you and the other NWC breeders will continue to benefit from her efforts in the future.


----------

